# ebay and etsy kicked out start own site?



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

So ebay i started selling long time ago and it was good until i sold items that were infringement (popculutre tshirts that you see everywhere online).. Then I moved to etsy and did what i thought were original and non trademark designs.. Until i realized that "tshirts such as I will cuddle you so hard" in text were trademarked... (i say this sometimes and wondering what the heck?" ... Or this guy loves his wife with thumbs up... So etsy got me the boot . (of course there were other items that led up to it but most of the items i saw many people doing the same thing)... But now I realize what to avoid in trademark and not avoid but don't have venue to sell .... So my question is..

Is having own domain produce similar sales as I would on etsy? I had my own domain before and it wasn't too great but i thought maybe i lacked marketing thats why. Etsy produced great sales for me but also was sometimes very slow.. 


And second question is.. what site would be great to start with ? I used shopify , eccomerce. fortune3 and thought shopify produced best results but i saw that eccommerce templates had no monthly or transaction fees.. but maybe it produced no marketing as well?


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

I use Etsy and it has been a huge help, it does get me more sales at the moment however my main websites do get me a lot of sales as well and my margins are better.

I wrote my own website eCommerce website so I'm not sure I can answer your second question but personally I would try and stay away from sites that take a cut of your profits altogether.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

I have an etsy shop, and so far it's where all my sales are coming from. I also have our own site. I have Etsy while I work on SEO and marketing. Having your own site takes alot more work to get traffic than Etsy. You need to know how to get your site out there for others to find.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know if you are looking for a domain of your own to sell these same designs but...it doesn't matter whether it's your domain. If you are selling products that infringe on other designs or work sooner or later you will get caught. At least with Etsy and Ebay you were probably told to stop or kicked off as the case may be with little monetary loss. If you are doing for an extended period of time with your own domain someone or some corporation could sue you for a lot of money if they don't feel like a C&D.


----------

